# pleased with my XD-40



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Shooting my XD-40 , this was the last group of the day at 15yds , one hand hold am pretty happy with this just wish i could do it everytime.tumbleweed


----------



## opksrj (Nov 9, 2009)

love mine, nice shooting!


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

pleased with mine also. see report on xd-40 v-10


----------

